# Bulkhead doors made out of pressure treated lumber



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

You can buy dried PT wood although it does come at a premium price. The odds are if you buy wet PT and let it dry some of it will be warped when you go to use it.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Very poor choice of material for that application. Certainly kiln dried PT (like Yella Wood ) would be better but not my first choice.

I would use a composite decking board liker Trex.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Typical PT lumber is lousy to build with, as you found out. 

Do you have a REAL lumber yard nearby?

Not any BOX STORE, a REAL lumber yard. 

They can order anything needed, already dried, I.E., T&G flooring, that will be sturdier for this. 

Almost all communities have at least one REAL lumber yard.

ED


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

That door set looks nice even with a slight warpage of some of the pieces.

In order to prevent leakage through a deck or bulkhead door made up of individual planks, you need to caulk the joints.

Warpage of the plank ends is reduced if you can get the cross pieces to which you nailed or screwed the planks close to the ends.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Steel doors have a flange that channels the water from top and sides. You need something like it also. Steel doors also have some kind of rod that keeps the door from closing, which is another kind of safty. Hinges on your doors could get damaged if allowed to open past the allowed open position. When open, does the door sort of rest on the frame and hang over?
PT lumber need to dry or paint may peel quickly, if paint was planned. Usual recommended dry time is 6 months. Was the wood choice because you like the look or budget? Even if you like it, wood isn't a long term choice as such. Area under the battens will rot out faster, even if PT, because it will trap water.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I would have fibreglassed plywood.


----------

